# So ugly a city



## Future123 (May 23, 2006)

*Shenyang,China,what a ugly shit!!*


----------



## dongfangren (Apr 8, 2006)

not that ugly than your home


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

There are no ugly cities in China . These pictures were taken at the wrong angle. And still doesnt look bad .


----------



## Future123 (May 23, 2006)

dongfangren said:


> not that ugly than your home


keep on dreaming.


----------



## dydy752 (May 21, 2006)

most city of northeastchina is ugly except dalian


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I think it looks cool


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

Future123, yet another line of flames.


----------



## DragonHRuffy (Aug 10, 2005)

TAIWAN IS MUCH BETTER !     And don't care what you say... Taiwan is always one point better than YOURS!!!


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

It looks great and I think it has potential.


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2003)

I think the nice weather makes it look nicer than it is.


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

It's not so bad..


----------



## Shayan_m (Oct 8, 2005)

Those who open a topic on a city and call it shit, actually prove how much they envy it !!!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I thought it's Singapore :lol: Okay, the blocks are older and a bit uglier, but the difference is not that big... (except of the center).


----------



## financial way (Jul 29, 2005)

Future123

I don't know shenyang ugly or not, but you are...


----------



## Max the Swede (Jan 5, 2005)

Love it! (If overlooking the actual quality of living...)


----------



## theworld (May 30, 2006)

OMG so terrible.


----------



## Kartoff (May 4, 2005)

It looks like French suburbs but... everywhere in the city :uh:


----------



## timo (Oct 6, 2004)

Kartoff said:


> It looks like French suburbs but... everywhere in the city :uh:


true

i actually thought it was paris when i first saw it


----------



## fttd (Apr 16, 2005)

Communist blocks,yes,they are ugly and boring.


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Timo , 

if you want (but that's wrong : do you know 92 (department in the suburb of Paris is as rich as netherlands ?) we have the ugliest suburb in the world but we have most beautiful cities in the world.


----------

